# Gimme Fuel, Gimme Fire...



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Gimme that which I desire!! In Lars' world, that would be agility hands down. We're wrapping up our agility season for the winter and we had a pretty successful first season which started the last weekend of September!!

Here's the recap of the year in song and photos....fits Mr. Lars and who he is just perfectly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXHX0N0leVA

So the tally goes:

2 NAP Legs; 2nd place and 1st Place (this past weekend...I'm seriously hoping to get my hands on that video to post here.)

2 NJP Legs; 2nd place and 4th place

2 NAC Legs; 2nd and 1st place

2 NJC Legs: 2nd and 1st place

1 TN-N Leg; 2nd place

I'm so proud of Lars, how we were able to come together and pull all of this off in just 2 months of showing. We're going to switch gears and do more obedience/rally this winter. We'll still be playing in agility....just doing ground work and handling skills. He needs to take a breather from all of the jumping and body slamming stuff for a little while. I need him to have a long and healthy agility career! :clap2:


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

YAY LARS, I love watching him fly.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Good season for you! Have fun in the off season! My crew and I are focusing on more obedience work as well


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

He is insanely handsome! I can't get enough of seeing his body in action!


----------

